# The Jesnew:Chapter 2 and a half



## TnScott (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice work .


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

DAYEM! You like go all out dude! My hands hurt just looking, Hope you kept track of your job cost 'cause you will get requests I'm sure. If you go with the aqua camo make sure you wear an orange vest to keep from gettin' run over!

Do you apply the body filler directly to the poly resin? I'm at that point with a project and was wondering what I should do.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I used two types of filler. One had fiberglass mixed in with it. I guess it consisted of some type of resin. This stuff isn't cheap, but is great for bonding structural things together like brackets to the side. The other stuff doesn't have fiberglass in it. It is simply for cosmetic repairs. It is about a third of the price. Both filler products come in a metal can with a small tube of hardner. You scoop a little out at a time. Make sure to do a couple practice batches before you dive into a project. It gets hard in a hurry (temp and humidity have a direct effect). I have kept up with the cost of the boat and the hours spent on it also. My little secrete though.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

You have mad skills this is more then just a back yard project.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

The deck alone has kept my shaking and quaking at bay!! Awesome work on the JesnewGheenoe Part Deux. I can see some serious competition at this year's rally in the home-built category....


----------



## Hole-Hitter (Dec 11, 2006)

Man what a sweet looking custom job. I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

dude you are a master fiberglass tech. wow!

AC


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

unless your in the boat building business, your in the wrong business. This is the best backyard work I have ever seen! Have you ever thought about doing any of the bateau boats?


----------



## Tsport (Jan 4, 2007)

Man what a great job so far, very, very impressive. The top deck is a work of art and well laid out. I have a couple of question if you don’t mind. The inlay for the hinges, are they a molded inlay that is simply removed after the glass work? They turned out very nice!

Also can you add a little detail on the outer lip on the deck? I am not sure I followed how you built it on the other thread. This was something I wanted to do on my last project skiff but did not know how to build the lip. By looking at this it appears you taped cardboard in place and then glassed to it for a 1.5’’ or 2’’ lip. How many layers of glass does a lip like this need? 

BTW the gelcoat looks great. 

Thanks for posting this as most on here I like the build up projects also! Keep up the good work and keep us posted.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> Man what a great job so far, very, very impressive. The top deck is a work of art and well laid out. I have a couple of question if you don’t mind. The inlay for the hinges, are they a molded inlay that is simply removed after the glass work? They turned out very nice!
> 
> Also can you add a little detail on the outer lip on the deck? I am not sure I followed how you built it on the other thread. This was something I wanted to do on my last project skiff but did not know how to build the lip. By looking at this it appears you taped cardboard in place and then glassed to it for a 1.5’’ or 2’’ lip. How many layers of glass does a lip like this need?
> 
> ...



What's  up Tsport,

I would be happy to answer questions that may have.  Thanks for the compliments.  Yes the deck was a work of thought and planning with a little vision added in.  It all happens quick so think it through before you act.  Otherwise, much wasted time will be consumed with grinding and sanding.  The hinges were part of the inlay of the lid mold.  Have fun with trying to figure out that one.  Just imagine everything backwards.  This is not something everyone can sucessfully do.  I had a hard time trying to visualize the negative of the mold while I was looking at it.  

As far as the outer lip of the deck, it is as described.  Cardboard is secured (I used hot glue) to the edge of the deck and glassed along with the deck.  Three layers were used for the "under" lip and three layers were used for the "over" lip.  In other words, the bottom of the deck got three layers and the top of the deck got three layers also.  The top three layers were extended down the outer edge, sealing the deck material.  So the lip is really like 6 layers of glass.  

Good luck with your journey.  Keep me posted and let me know if you need anymore help.  

Everyone else, 

I am out of town currently on business.  I have some more exciting additions to the journey and look forward to sharing them with you.  I will try to get some side-by-side before and after shots of the Jesnew.  Make sure you are sitting down, and have a strong-loved one there to assist in holding you down.  I will give you a days warning before I launch the "Big One."  Stay tuned......


----------



## Tsport (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks so much for a detailed reply. I can now understand how to make the outer lip. I have completed my project skiff but would like to do another one someday, so this was more of future planning for me. Even if I don't do another project I just like to know how things work.

This is how I ended up doing mine but wanted to do it the way you did. Came out very strong so I am happy with it. 









I can see the work that went into the top deck and the hatches. It must have been a hand full. With my limited glass work experince I did not include any hatches for that reason. I can't get over how well your's turned at.

Thanks again for the reply!


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

What kind of boat is that deck going on? Looks like a larger boat. You can do just about anything with fiberglass. If you don't like the outcome then just make another one. It may cost a little time and money. On the bright side, this is one instance when money can buy happiness. Everytime I look at my boat I smile. If you have a dream...build it. I have more pictures to post along with the journey. Make sure to check in for the latest.


----------



## Tsport (Jan 4, 2007)

Fly mine just looks bigger ;D 

I completed mine last February and have been adding little things every since. I was thinking about a one year update. Here is a link.
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1170537352

I had looked at it the same as you are, if I messed it up I would remove it and start over. Lucky I did not have to much of that for my first project and started small for that reason. I did enjoy the build up of the skiff and it was very nice to build from ideas. Gelcoat was my biggest problem, never did really get the hang of it but turned out fine.

Looking forward to more updates and pics. Good luck, not that you need it as it looks like you have it well under control.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

To All, 

Thanks for the comments and compliments. With life slowing down a little, I guess you are about due for another dose of Jesnew. I will work on it and "try" my best to post some more next week. Thanks for being patient. Stay tuned...


----------



## skimmer15 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello Jesnew:
Nice Boat. You did a great job! I belive I saw an eagle skimmer skiff in one of your previous postings. I have a 1999 Eagle Tunnel Skimmer 15 and is missing the maximum capacity label. Does your tunnel hull has the label and if it does could you please provide me with the info on the label so I can make a replacement label.

Thank you very much!

Joe
[email protected]


----------



## gregfl (Dec 10, 2007)

> To All,
> 
> Thanks for the comments and compliments.  With life slowing down a little, I guess you are about due for another dose of Jesnew.  I will work on it and "try" my best to post some more next week.  Thanks for being patient.  Stay tuned...


Next week?

:'(


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

This just in hot off the press... http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1201812329


----------

